# FYI- Help re Computer Info and Problems



## Puzzler (Feb 24, 2014)

HI Folks, May I suggest the site http://www.komando.com/ for great info and tips re computers and all things digital. Kim Komando is called a "digital guru" and 
is as smart as she is beautiful. (She sure chose her parents well !!!  Ha! )
She offers great tips about all things digital- computers and related h/w, cameras, camcorders, phones, etc.. She also hosts a call-in radio program on Sat morning. 
She also sends out a free email newsletter with great tips and references.  I must have 30-40 urls stored in my brower which lead to great computer related tips and products   Good luck. Puzzler.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Puzzler, sometimes get to hear her show on the radio, smart gal, good info on her site.


----------

